# radio losing power, restarting



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

I noticed last night that while sitting at a stop light with the blinker on, my radio shut off then powered back up. No other dash lights flickered or anything, just the radio, this happened at 2 different lights. One of them I was turning left and right at the second. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Loose wire going to the radio would be my first guess. Also possibly a bad head unit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's an extended warranty coverage thing for loose battery cable connections, usually evident in the radio acting funny.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> There's an extended warranty coverage thing for loose battery cable connections, usually evident in the radio acting funny.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

So this will be covered under my regular warranty? It just did it 3 times as i was reading the replies, the stabilitrack message came up this time.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jasondcruze said:


> So this will be covered under my regular warranty? It just did it 3 times as i was reading the replies, the stabilitrack message came up this time.


It's a warranty extension for the negative battery cable, 10 years/150,000 miles. Chevy has also issued extensions for the water pump on the 1.4L engines and for the steering rack. Owners of record should be getting letters for all three. Dealers _*SHOULD*_ know about them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok, thank you. I think its getting worse and is worrying me. I am in the parking lot at the mall and in the time of me reading this and the linked thread it has done it 5 times, err make that 6 (just did it again and i can hear the blower motor cut out.) Will the delaer give me a loaner vehicle when i drop this off in the morning? I cant see this being safe to drive 4 hours to stl for th holiday..


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is driving to StL safe at all? I just read that GM is moving fleet lease returns to dealers instead of the auction/used car market to handle all of the loaner needs from all of the recalls.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Im watching the battery voltage fluctuate from 14.5 to 13.4 and i hear the blower fan randomly cutting out and the car is idling at 800rpm..


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Haha, stl is never safe... but seriously though, how do i proceed?!


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Also, do i need to remove my putco healight harness before i take it in?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd print the first page of the referenced thread, call the dealer first thing to make an appointment, and take the printed page with you to show them in case they are ignorant of the extension. If you have to drive any distance now, I'd take a pair of visegrip pliers and give the crimp on the negative wire a hefty squeeze. It may allow you to get home.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jasondcruze said:


> Also, do i need to remove my putco healight harness before i take it in?


Opps, didn't see that. I don't your dealer, but It wouldn't hurt, since it's electrical.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The battery voltage fluctuations are normal for this car. Also your idle is normal - 700 to 900 RPM is normal. The fan blower could be an issue but mine also cuts in and out to cool the engine. I do agree with Jim that you need to get your car into a dealership ASAP as it sounds like your electrical problem is getting worse. Hopefully it's just the negative battery cable, which is an easy fix.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Went to the stealer this morning with putco harness still intact. The tech or the service writer didn't say a word about it. I asked him what his ohm readings across the cable were, the goofball didn't even check that. They said the new cable has to be ordered and would arrive friday. However i will be out of town and not return until after the first. I asked that he double check the tightness of all the associated ground connections and to get on the crimp with some vice grips. He did all this and informed me that i should be good for the meantime until parts arrive. The service writer said the tech does not have to prove there is an issue. So, have no fear of the, "could not duplicate problem bs". They are told to replace it if the customer has ANY concern.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jasondcruze said:


> So this will be covered under my regular warranty? It just did it 3 times as i was reading the replies, the stabilitrack message came up this time.


Hey Jason,

If you do need any additional assistance into the dealership, we would be happy to reach out to them. Feel free to send me over a private message with your info . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Did the new cable resolve your issue? 
I had the same problem a few days ago and today it happened whilst making a turn and I lost power steering for a few seconds and then intermittently after that. I called onstar but their diagnostics were okay. So they set me up with an immediate appointment (kudos onstar) with the dealership down the street. I told the dealership guy what had happened and he checked the battery terminals for corrosion . While he did that I told him about what I read here and he said there was no such thing -_- so I don't know if they're trained to sat that or if this is the start of a very bad experience.


2013 cruze 2lt 50kmiles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> Did the new cable resolve your issue?
> I had the same problem a few days ago and today it happened whilst making a turn and I lost power steering for a few seconds and then intermittently after that. I called onstar but their diagnostics were okay. So they set me up with an immediate appointment (kudos onstar) with the dealership down the street. I told the dealership guy what had happened and he checked the battery terminals for corrosion . While he did that I told him about what I read here and he said there was no such thing -_- so I don't know if they're trained to sat that or if this is the start of a very bad experience.
> 
> 
> 2013 cruze 2lt 50kmiles


Take the first page of http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html in with you. This is SC-14311 and applies to all 2011-2015 Cruze. If you're still concerned PM Chevy Customer Care here and ask them to update your dealership with this information.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

obermd,

thanks for the advice. I haven't heard from the dealership yet but it's only been a few hours since i dropped off. I PM'd Chevy Customer Care.


----------



## kirtpain (Jul 4, 2013)

Had this problem on my 2013 cruze LS
It was indeed the negative battery cable connection


----------

